
Surprisingly accurate predictions of mobile technology (2007) - glouwbug
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_ZB6jgJMS8
======
glouwbug
I found this old techno music video from circa 2007. The description claims
"Future of mobile technology" and in the music video you can see actors
interacting with what looks to be an Apple Watch (0:31), an iPad of sorts
(0:56), synchronicity across devices (1:21), Google Maps (2:09), and advanced
smartphone user interfaces (2:58).

The predictions are harrowing with their accuracy

